# Over-coming the fear of LARGE Spiders



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

I been thinking for a while about getting a Tarantula, Im not a wuss and I'm usually the one who beats the bugs at home when every1 else is screaming and running for thier lives :lol2:

Neither am I into films like 8-legged freak, cos i think they just make ppl scared of stuff they dont understand.

but I was reading a thread today on the inverts section and it really made a lot of sense. i think my main concern is having it move while im holding it, or it bite me, and then i freak like a goodun and drop it and hurt it. ( i read they r really quite delicate)

I've always liked unusual pets, and everyone laughed at my flat-faced Persian, but he was the best cat ever, and I will get another, one day, (after I've filled the house with Royal Python Morphs :whistling2

But as for the tarantula, I'm in the serious consideration side of buying it, rather than the "no way Jose" side.

Just wondered what its like to conquer your fears by facing them head-on, i thik i can do it.. havent balked at much in my years... 

I only draw the line at very large strong snakes, that would easily over-power me :no1:


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

i think if u want 2 get a tarantula u shud go 4 it


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Go for it 
If you really want it get it
and if your afaird of dropping it sit down with it with a pillow underneath you therefore it shouldnt hurt itself if you do drop it 

Let me know if you get one 
Charlottie


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

i finally picked up my T, an Avic Avic, lovely spider about 2 inches across and had molted while waiting for me to collect it from the pet shop. I cudnt decide on a G. Rosea or the Avic, but when i saw the Avic, just had to have it. :flrt:

Oh, i know.. its the 1st of many, (currently have a list on the spider shop for future purchase, *hope they still have them when i got the money*) :whistling2:

ill have to get some pics when i can, hope it webs up soon, then i'll know its being normal.:2thumb:


----------



## megadeth87 (Feb 26, 2009)

to be honest the g. rosea would of been a better choice for a begginer, as they are slower and don't jump. don't take me the wrong way i love my pinky (Avic) she has never bitten me or even been pissed with me. but with the pinktoe it will spray you with faecal matter before it bites. i would also keep this one close to the grownd when handling as they will leap like lightning. to be honest i would leave it alone as much as possible, because sometimes handling can make the T too insecure to shed (which is bad coz they get traped in there exo) anyway good luck with your T dude if your anything like the rest of us you'll be hooked soon and end up with a huge collection


----------



## megadeth87 (Feb 26, 2009)

would you ever consider an old-world T?


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

I have recently boaght myself a 1 year old mexican red rump hes only small , buts hes amazing , is it true it can love uto 40 years and grow upto 4- 5 inchs ? be great to know , cheers 

Adam :2thumb:

p.s how do i start my own thread blog etc ???


----------

